# a REALLY terrific haul !



## phinds (Jun 19, 2013)

In terms of the NUMBER of samples, this is not the biggest lot by far that I've gotten loaned to me by David Clark in Australia, but in terms of the woods represented it's really terrific. There are hardly any American domestics and the lot is chock-a-block with ebonies, rosewoods, and other relatively rare exotics.

Oh, crap ... wait a minute. This mean ANOTHER 78 samples that I have to process.

There goes my summer --- damn that David Clark ! :fit: 

Ah ... once again my 750-pixel image posted as a thumbnail that you have to click on to get the full size.

Check out all those rosewoods and ebonies in the upper left

[attachment=26437]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2013)

Paul- it is not you it is the site- we all get the thumbnails now. Nice samples.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 19, 2013)

Paul,

You must be getting buried by samples by now. Your site is definitely special as it was, but now, WOW...


----------



## BarbS (Jun 19, 2013)

What a haul! It is lots of work to do, but wow.. I look forward to all the Ebony listings, and their differences. Thank you to David Clark in Australia....Good deal!


----------

